# First year CBC required contrasting stripes on stair nosings?



## ADAguy (Dec 13, 2016)

Would that have been prior to 1986? If so, which year, maybe 82' or not?


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 14, 2016)

Come on gang, no historians out there?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 14, 2016)

Not in office,  don't have resources til Friday


----------



## CityKin (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm guessing this is a California only requirement.  It has never been a code requirement in Ohio.  Is it required on all accessible stairs? If so, it seems like overkill IMO.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 15, 2016)

Predates the 1989 code. that's the ealiest code I have at the house. It's in chapter 10.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 15, 2016)

CityKin said:


> it seems like overkill IMO.


Not if you are Visually impaired
Stair falls, the top injuries relating to buildings. (non-construction related)


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2016)

Sorry ADAGuy,
I do not have a CBC prior to 1989. Before that they are all UBC ed.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2016)

CityKin said:


> I'm guessing this is a California only requirement.  It has never been a code requirement in Ohio.  Is it required on all accessible stairs? If so, it seems like overkill IMO.


The 2015 IBC does have the requirement for assembly uses ===>1029.10.3
and the 2010 ADASAD has a "Consider" this....
*Advisory 504.4 Tread Surface.* Consider providing visual contrast on tread nosings, or at the leading edges of treads without nosings, so that stair treads are more visible for people with low vision.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 16, 2016)

Found it! 1988 CBC, 1989 amendment  to Ch 33 - 3306 (r)
I just had to dig a bit.

You are a "youngster" aren't you (smiling), only back to 89?

City of LA to 1901 (very thin), UBC to 27', (27-99' available from ICC on disc, good resource), all CBC's.
Yes, takes up lots of shelf space but so fun to show in court.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> You are a "youngster" aren't you (smiling), only back to 89?.


Yes, "youngster" @ sixty.
Been doing Architecture since '79.
The earliest CBC I have is 1989, but have my own UBC's to 1976.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 16, 2016)

Mark, I'm sure you don't "feel" old but wait till your in your 70's.

The times we have seen change will only continue to amaze us but we are the keepers of the memories of those past years. The kids of today who are remodeling 'our" older buildings have yet to grasp our methods and means. Computer literate, maybe? Tool literate, not nearly.

Imagine this, you and I were taught to draw. They don't teach or expect you to in many schools and offices.
Copy, cut and paste; use the least expensive materials, let the CM's propose design build and further deplete the ranks of architects.

Enough!

May you all have a great holiday season with whom you choose.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 16, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> May you all have a great holiday season with whom you choose.


AND YOU


----------



## Yikes (Dec 19, 2016)

ADAguy said:


> Found it! 1988 CBC, 1989 amendment  to Ch 33 - 3306 (r)


My office has a copy of the 1985 Los Angeles Building Code, based on the 1985 UBC.
There is no 3306(r) in there.  It stops at (q) "Stairway Numbering System".

FYI, this LABC makes no reference to being based on the CBC (as it would now); it says it is based on the UBC.  Prior to the 1989 CBC, California published amendments and supplements in separate books from the model codes, which were viewed in conjunction with the  UBC books.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 19, 2016)

Cbc applies to dsa jurisdiction k-12 & cc's. Access 1st appears in 1981-2? Blue book by state.


----------

